# Cold Foods for open house??



## cflower (Oct 7, 2007)

I am catering an open house for a new store to open in November. The owner wants all cold foods, maybe 4 on a table and 2 to be passed. I have many different appetizers that I do for party but don't really want to put down communal dipping items since these will be miscellaneous people walking in off the street. I would like to have all individual items that they pick up. I really don't want to do cheeses and veggies. Any ideas of cold foods to serve. I am planning for 150 people.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

*caprese skewers- mozz ball and grape tomato

*cornbread rounds (make a single batch of cornbread but spread it in an 11x17 pan and cut it into small circles or squares) topped with ham and honey mustard

*zucchini bread topped with turkey and chutney

*salami rounds rolled cornucopia style and filled with a little giardinara pulsed in the processor and held together with a toothpick

*nori rolls I do these whenever I can as they are so cheap to make! One sheet of nori is about 20 cents, sushi rice is pennies and matchstick carrots, cukes, and avocado are usually hanging around my shop anyway. Cut each roll into 10 slices and the profit margin is pretty high! A little wasabi or pickled ginger on the side with some soy, and you're good to go. They also make a pretty presentation.

I'll check my menu for my last open house. I know I served shrimp and crab cakes, but that may be too expensive for a store opening. Or maybe not, depending upon the store.:lol:

What do you have so far on your menu?


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I would definitely go with chocolate covered strawberries.. they are pretty cheap for the most part, and the work ahead of time is next to nothing -- they look so elegant and are single serving..

or you could make some cups out of a cucumber, cups being - 3/4" in size fill with guacamole and have a tortilla chip place upwards inside of it..

just my two cents


----------

